

John Lennon's School Detention Sheets - ibsathish
http://www.neatorama.com/2013/11/13/John-Lennons-School-Detention-Sheets/#!oC7Yi

======
lostlogin
I like the comment on the bottom of the last sheet shown. "Please turn on".

